
Learning React? Start small - dceddia
https://daveceddia.com/learning-react-start-small/
======
rublev
Learning React _and_ ES6/ES7 at the same time? Invest in a gun ahead of time
and keep it relatively close by.

~~~
copperx
It isn't that bad. One can be productive without getting into the minutiae of
ES6.

~~~
holydude
What kind of minutiae of ES6 you mean ?

------
londondev45
Learn ES6 first, it will make learning the framework very easy. Otherwise you
will never know the vanilla JavaScript from the React / JSX syntax.

~~~
dceddia
This is very good advice. And learn the basics of JS before you learn ES6. ES6
is _mostly_ just shorter ways of writing things you already could with ES5.

------
harrypujols
Start small, with a Vuejs project, and put away React.

~~~
copperx
That would be wonderful, but I would like to have ready-made Vue components
that I can plug into my app for rapid development. After searching incredibly
hard, I realized that preexisting Vue components/frameworks as they are right
now have a lot of bugs, or lack good documentation (some only in Chinese), or
have visual glitches.

One can't deny that for such things popularity of the framework is supremely
important. Even though I think Vue is superior to React/Angular, only half of
the batteries are included.

~~~
graphememes
Interesting, found the opposite.

Every single React component doesn't work, or is behind in terms of
development. Poor documentation.

Vue on the other hand, documentation is in at least two languages, works, is
up to date, and the community is always responsive.

------
hfourm
I will offer my own anecdote. I started learning react "the idiot way". Made
my own state/stores, wired them up with little functions that my components
called, directly included react file as a script tag, and made our first React
project -- an analytics dashboard.

Now we have refactored everything and re built a large portion of our front
end stack using react/redux/es6, but that first "react for idiots" project I
think was an important learning step.

------
Xoros
Well that's a good advice. That can apply to about any topic you want to learn
:)

